# Buckeye Lake



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone been out to check ice thickness today?


----------



## Heaven Bound (Dec 9, 2010)

About 2 inches


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

I was out there this morning. the lake was ice covered with snow on top. did not check thickness, looked clear and flat with some cracks here and there. No one on the ice that I could see, with the (2"?) today and a possible 2"? over night, maybe be fishing tomorrow afternoon or Monday AM ;0)


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks guys.... I will post what I see tomarow.


----------

